# looking for artists



## jacobk (Feb 6, 2017)

i have a hard time finding open artists and get very distraught when i find artists i like that are closed but havent posted they are closed yet, so im posting here to connect directly with some artists.

here are some of the things im looking for, please post what you can do and your pricing and contact information please.

*icons:*
500x500 avatar - a bunny with a smiling open mouth expression
500x500 avatar - a bunny with an embarassed expression
*fullbodies:*
a bunny sitting in a tree playing a gameboy - shaded w/background
a bunny with a nes zapper - flat w/o background
*animations:*
a bunny raspberrying
a bunny twerking
a bunny winking
a bunny spinning around in an office chair

my prefered method of payment is paypal and i am verified

i can be contacted via steam or discord
steam: Steam Community :: bunny.zip
discord: jakeyboi#2025


----------



## Roxirin (Feb 6, 2017)

I could do the icons! I would charge $30 for each, they would have single colour backgrounds 

Like these: (you get both the full image and the cropped icon version)











I'm not sure if I'll be able to start them immediately, but the delay would be a couple days at most if that's alright with you


----------



## Vatinyan (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm open for commissions  You can see my prices here: Commissions! -- Vatinyan's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

A few examples:


----------



## Lovely (Feb 6, 2017)

*SALE PRICE ALWAYS TRUMPS ORIGINAL PRICE.*

CURRENT SALE: Headshots; $5 (+$3 for additional character)

Head-shots; $10 (+$5 for additional character) -regular price-









Waist-Up; $15 (+$7 for additional character)









Full Body; $20 (+$10 for additional character)






Simple Backgrounds; $5 for all images

Info:
1) Paypal only.
2) Payment must be up front.
3) You may use the commission anyway you like, including reposting (please credit me if you do though!).
4) I reserve the common-law copyright to all works commissioned, including all reproduction rights.
5) Please provide references of your characters OR a very detailed description (note me).
6) I reserve the right to refuse commissions.
7) If a commission has not been finished within 30 days of being received, you may request a full refund or a half refund if you're willing to wait for the finished product. (Commissions normally don't take more than a few days, or I will send progress updates if it's a more detailed/description commission).
8) Details of commissions will be discussed in private.

What I Draw:
-Animals
-Anthro/Furry
-Humans
-Blood/Light Gore
-Children/Teens/Adults

What I Might Draw (depending on complexity and provided refs):
-Personal creatures (aliens, supernatural beings, self-constructed animals, ect.)
-Non-sexual nudity (lightly suggestive allowed)
-Medium/Heavy Gore (depending on the degree)

What I Don't Draw:
-Fetishes
-Porn/NSFW

*CONTACT INFO:*
email: alovelylynx@gmail.com
FA: Userpage of alovelylynx -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi,

I'm interested in doing this job for you! I'm a freelance artist of 7 years, having worked in a variety of fields, from video games to comics as well as books!

Here are my portfolios!
Userpage of zannyhyperness -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
ZannyHyper's DeviantArt Gallery

You can get in touch with me here, on DA, FA or at my email *JESPOLDEN(AT)GMAIL.COM*

Also here is a link to my thread [Commissions]





More examples are below the spoiler!


Spoiler


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 6, 2017)

Did somebody say things about bunnies?



 

 

I also animate!



 

My info can be found here if you want to pick me up!

www.furaffinity.net: Bunny's Commissions. by Doodle_Bunny


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Feb 7, 2017)

I'd be interested in doing the full body ones!  It'd be $18 for a complete piece. 
















My FurAffinity has more art examples:
Userpage of extinguishedhope -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## DarinNWolf (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi! I could certainly do a headshot icon of one or two of the requests that you are asking

Here's my Commission info with some examples that I've done. I also charge 7 dollars

ACCEPTING COMMISSIONS -- DarinNWolf's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

You can either pm me here or on my FA page, and I also have a skype account as well as Telegram


----------



## Lashzara (Feb 7, 2017)

If my style is something that interests you, I can do psuedorealism speedpaints. Artwork Gallery for Lashzara -- Fur Affinity [dot] net priced at $30 per hour of reasonable work. (Most 1 character full-body works with background and color fall into the 50-60 minute range). You can find me on FA, otherwise my email is pedestriansarespeedbumps@gmail.com and since you brought up steam my account is anora.


----------



## Kazibug (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello! I'd be happy to help you out, though I didn't see a budget listed for these pieces. Either way, here's what I can do for you:

• I'd be willing to do the icons as discounted 'portraits' since it's a much smaller size than I typically work with. I'd do them at $20 a piece, fully shaded and colored.
• The shaded piece with background depends on how complicated you're looking to make the environment, but based on that description, I'm going to ballpark and say $90 ($80 for fullbody + $10 for background)
• The flat color image would be $50.

At this time I don't currently have the program I need to animate, but once I get that again and if you're still looking for them to be done, I will get you an estimate for them =)
--
• My Commission Prices and TOS
–
• My FA Gallery
–
 You can reach me here, FA, tumblr, or you can shoot me an email to the address listed in my commission information. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## dipindu (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello! Id be willing to help out if you're still looking for somebody.
I am able to do icons (20$ fixed) and full-bodies that range from 20$ to ~65$ depending on what you want! (sketch, lineart, etc.) Prices may bump up depending on the design, though if it includes a complex background it might pass to being 20$ per hour as I do paint them.

Here are some samples of icons:








And some misc. samples of fullbody pieces I've done:



















 


(click on the last two to see it on better resolution)

Feel free to PM me here or note me on my FA if you're interested!


----------



## Dritazura (Feb 15, 2017)

I can do the full bodies! With flat color at $15 and the one with background would be $20.

Here's some examples of commissioned work:

alexsbabybear.deviantart.com: Commission: The Beast Is Gone.

alexsbabybear.deviantart.com: Commission: Transformation

alexsbabybear.deviantart.com: Rajah Comission

You can contact me through that site or you can visit my Etsy Shop at

www.etsy.com: Custom art commissions! by JzillasArt


----------



## Garruuk (Feb 16, 2017)

molyholy36.wixsite.com: jaysartgallery Here's my gallery, i'd love to help.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 20, 2017)

I can do the full bodies and icons for you


----------

